# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  قراءة سورة الملك قبل النوم وفضلها

## ام كايد111

قراءة سورة الملك قبل النوم‎ وفضلها
فضــــــــــل سورة المـــــلك


اخرج الطبراني في الاوسط عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (سورة من القرآن خاصمت عن صاحبها حتى أدخلته الجنه)) .... (تبارك الذي بيده الملك....) .




اخرج ابن مردويه عن عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (سورة تبارك هي المانعه من عذاب القبر))
واخرج عبد بن حميد في مسنده واللفظ له والطبراني والحاكم وابن مردويه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: انه قال لرجل : الا اتحفك بحديث تفرح به ؟ قال : بلى, قال اقرأ (تبارك الذي بيده الملك ....) وعلمها اهلك وجميع ولدك وصبيان






بيتك وجيرانك , فإنها المنجيه والمجادلة يوم القيامه عند ربها لقارئها , وتطلب له ان تنجيه من عذاب النار , وينجو بها صاحبها من عذاب القبر , قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((لوددت أنها في قلب كل إنسان من أمتي))
واخرج ابن الضريس والطبراني والحاكم وصححه والبيهقي في شعب الايمان عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال (يؤتى الرجل في قبره فيؤتي من قبل رجليه : فتقول رجلاه : ليس لكم علي من قبلي سبيل , قد كان يقوم علينا بسورة الملك , ثم يؤتى من قبل صدره فيقول : ليس لكم علي من قبلي سبيل قد كان وعى في سورة الملك , ثم يؤتى من قبل رأسه فيقول : ليس لكم من قبلي سبيل قد كان يقرأ بي سورة الملك , فهي المانعه تمنع من عذاب القبر , وهي في التوراة سورة الملك , من قرأها في ليلة فقد أكثر واطيب)).
واخرج الدليمي بسنده واه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( 
إني لأجد في كتاب الله سورة هي ثلاثون ايه من قرأها عند نومه كتب له منها ثلاثون حسنه ومحي عنه ثلاثون سيئه ورفع له ثلاثون درجه وبعث الله إليه ملكاً من الملائكه ليبسط عليه جناحه ويحفظه من كل شيء حتى يستيقظ , وهي المجادله التي تجادل عن صاحبها في القبر)) وهي ..((تبارك الذي بيده الملك))
عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" إن سورة من القرآن ثلاثون آية شفعت لرجل حتى غفر له وهي سورة تبارك الذي بيدهالملك " .
رواه الترمذي ( 2891 ) وأبو داود ( 1400 ) وابن ماجه ( 3786 ) .
قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن ، وصححه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في "
مجموع الفتاوى " ( 22 / 277 ) ، والشيخ الألباني في " صحيح ابن ماجه " ( 3053 ) .
والمقصود بهذا :
1- أن يقرأها الإنسان كل ليلة ،
2- وأن يعمل بما فيها من أحكام ،
3- ويؤمن بما فيها من أخبار .
عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : من قرأ تبارك الذي بيده الملك كل ليلة منعه الله بها من عذاب القبر ، وكنا في عهد رسول الله صلى اللهعليه وسلم نسميها المانعة، وإنها في كتاب الله سورة من قرأ بها في كل ليلة فقدأكثر وأطاب .
رواه النسائي ( 6 / 179 ) وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيبوالترهيب 1475 .
وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة :
وعلى هذا يُرجى لمن آمن بهذه السورة وحافظ علىقراءتها ، ابتغاء وجه الله ، معتبراً بما فيها من العبر والمواعظ ، عاملاً بما فيهامن أحكام أن تشفع له .
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 4 / 334 ، 335 ) .والله أعلم 
http://www.tvquran.com/quranflash.htm
والافضل مع التفسير الميسر
http://www.imadislam.com/tafsir/067_01.htm


ولو تحب مكتوبه المهم تقراها قبل ما تطلع
سورة الملك (تبارك) مكيّة عدد آياتها 30
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{ تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ * الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ * الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ * ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ * وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِّلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ * وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ * إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا وَهِيَ تَفُورُ * تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ * قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ كَبِيرٍ * وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ *فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِّأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ *إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ * وَأَسِرُّوا قَوْلَكُمْ أَوِ اجْهَرُوا بِهِ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ * أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ * هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ ذَلُولًا فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ * أَأَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَمُورُ * أَمْ أَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء أَن يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِبًا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ نَذِيرِ * وَلَقَدْ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ نَكِيرِ *أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الطَّيْرِ فَوْقَهُمْ صَافَّاتٍ وَيَقْبِضْنَ مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلَّا الرَّحْمَنُ إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ بَصِيرٌ * أَمَّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ جُندٌ لَّكُمْ يَنصُرُكُم مِّن دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ إِنِ الْكَافِرُونَ إِلَّا فِي غُرُورٍ * أَمَّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي يَرْزُقُكُمْ إِنْ أَمْسَكَ رِزْقَهُ بَل لَّجُّوا فِي عُتُوٍّ وَنُفُورٍ * أَفَمَن يَمْشِي مُكِبًّا عَلَى وَجْهِهِ أَهْدَى أَمَّن يَمْشِي سَوِيًّا عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ * قُلْ هُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَكُمْ وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلًا مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ * قُلْ هُوَ الَّذِي ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ * وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ * قُلْ إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ * فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ زُلْفَةً سِيئَتْ وُجُوهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَقِيلَ هَذَا الَّذِي كُنتُم بِهِ تَدَّعُونَ * قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَهْلَكَنِيَ اللَّهُ وَمَن مَّعِيَ أَوْ رَحِمَنَا فَمَن يُجِيرُ الْكَافِرِينَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ * قُلْ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ آمَنَّا بِهِ وَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ هُوَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ * قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَاؤُكُمْ غَوْرًا فَمَن يَأْتِيكُم بِمَاء مَّعِينٍ } 



اخواني اخواتي ساعدو على نشرها كما تمنى رسولكم الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ان تكون هذه السورة في قلب كل انسان من امته فساعدو على نشرها في المنتديات وبين الاقارب والاهل والاصدقاء.


للاهميه منقول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## لوح العلم

هل تقدرين تخلين السورة اسهل للقراءة؟؟؟

----------


## مهرة القصر

جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥ 




,, لا إِلَهَ إِلّا الله 
مُحَمَّدٌ رَسولُ الله ,,

----------

